# Coonhunters..Dog food?



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2010)

So what are yall feeding now other than black gold and hows it doing?


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 6, 2010)

Purina Proplan best feed there is IMO


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 6, 2010)

I have done went to The Pride. Was a BG fan for a while but several folks I trust were feeding The Pride so I tried it. Cheaper and just as good to me. Have not seen one thing change in the dogs. I can also get it alot cheaper.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2010)

Thomas which one you feed?


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 6, 2010)

performance


----------



## NEGA (Aug 6, 2010)

You'll regret it if you switch. Still the best for the money. Pro Plan and Ehance Athlete are good but more expensive.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2010)

NEGA said:


> You'll regret it if you switch. Still the best for the money. Pro Plan and Ehance Athlete are good but more expensive.


I'm just tired of not knowing what I'll get in a bag..I know I'm not the only one getting off colored and off shaped feed around here..Got a bag today and feeding 3 cups I found 3 big ol squares and a star in it..No telling how much of the bag is like that..If quality control is that bad out there..It worries me..I'm thinking enhanced it aint that much higher..I can always switch back if they get their crap together..


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 6, 2010)

i will pay the extra for the proplan i beleive it saved one of mine after he had irliciosis. that performance blend is the only feed that put weight back on him and his coat and muscle structure has never been so healthy. ive fed it for about 9 months now and feed half as much with better results. worth the money to me.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im using Showtime 21/27
Its pretty good. Ive never used black gold, but it is pretty oily and my Dog in very finiky about dry food and its inhales this stuff. What i like about it is its keeping him built and makes his coat very Shiney.
I would recommend it to anyone especially for bench dogs.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 6, 2010)

Fed the BG for a while and my dogs didnt look good at all.  So I went back to the Diamond H.E. 24/20 mine have always looked good and kept weight on with it, I know there was alot of bad things going on with the Diamond in the past but I have no complaints and been feeding it for about 3 yrs. now....


----------



## Jarred (Aug 6, 2010)

Sportmix 24/20. Great dog food. Keeps em on edge all year.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Aug 6, 2010)

you name it i have fed it and sportmix is the best i have seen


----------



## thomas williams (Aug 6, 2010)

ricky harrington said:


> you name it i have fed it and sportmix is the best i have seen



x 2!!!


----------



## sling shot (Aug 6, 2010)

i like the showtime  takes half the feed with half the mess to clean up .   an my dogs stay in good shape year round.


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 6, 2010)

purina dog chow


----------



## E Daddy (Aug 6, 2010)

Sportmix for me.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 6, 2010)

Diamond naturals extreme athlete or Enhance best feeds made...takes about 1/2 or 1/4 and dogs look and feel much better coat is good energy is there and no overheating...Extreme athlete and enhance contain no soybeans no wheat and no corn, which a dog cannot digest and also causes overheating  make a switch youll see a difference, fed black Gold for years and this will blow it away love the extreme athlete also fed Pro Plan and the Extreme athlete is better in my opinion n actually cost the same or  a dollar or so less than Pro Plan...no mess in the kennel good solid stool and not much of it which tells me the dog is getting good use out of the food not just blowing all my money out on the floor of the kennel...


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 7, 2010)

Joy 26/18.. West Creek Farm supply is the only distibutor in the south so I'm not sure who their dealers are but it the best feed I've ever fed I wouldnt switch to any other feed if they gave it to me!


----------



## Prorain (Aug 7, 2010)

Was using Diamond but tried Retriever dogs like it and they look good so i'll stay on that for now.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Aug 8, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Fed the BG for a while and my dogs didnt look good at all.  So I went back to the Diamond H.E. 24/20 mine have always looked good and kept weight on with it, I know there was alot of bad things going on with the Diamond in the past but I have no complaints and been feeding it for about 3 yrs. now....



x2 no problems here.$19.00 50lbs.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 8, 2010)

Pro plan performance $34 or so a bag in smithville GA at tri county AG cheapest I've found my bluetick will eat rocks he doesn't care but its the only food to keep weight on my vizsla he has a FAST!!!!!!  metabolism lol its all I can do to keep him going he runs all-day and lives off maybe two cups a day and I free feed him


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 8, 2010)

Murphy said:


> Pro plan performance $34 or so a bag in smithville GA at tri county AG cheapest I've found my bluetick will eat rocks he doesn't care but its the only food to keep weight on my vizsla he has a FAST!!!!!!  metabolism lol its all I can do to keep him going he runs all-day and lives off maybe two cups a day and I free feed him



man thats a great price. we pay 42 a bag at TS up here.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 8, 2010)

Enhance Professional Athlete $26. 20 40lbs. 

The last i bought was told the price was going up dont know when or how much. 

Iv fed Diamond Extreme Athlete at $34 for 40lbs & Pro Plan for $42 for 38lbs.  Neither are any better!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 8, 2010)

Where yall buying the enhanced at? Seems like the closets place to me is 30+ miles..Others are listed as dealers but dont have it..Still have to check with a couple of them tomorrow..


----------



## holler tree (Aug 8, 2010)

Tree Blazin said:


> Joy 26/18.. West Creek Farm supply is the only distibutor in the south so I'm not sure who their dealers are but it the best feed I've ever fed I wouldnt switch to any other feed if they gave it to me!



joy is good feed we dont have it around here anymore found some that reminds me of joy called ultra. its good feed keeps them healthy not alot of clean up and you can get it from around $20-$26 for 50lbs depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 8, 2010)

The place I bought Pride burned down and I have no idea of anywhere else around here that sells it. I ran out today and my wife just had our first child yesterday so I just ran to Wal-Mart and bought a bag of Dog Chow, but I seriously doubt I keep feeding it. I sure hope I can find somewhere close by that sells Pride, to me it was by far the best bang for your buck.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 8, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> The place I bought Pride burned down and I have no idea of anywhere else around here that sells it. I ran out today and my wife just had our first child yesterday so I just ran to Wal-Mart and bought a bag of Dog Chow, but I seriously doubt I keep feeding it. I sure hope I can find somewhere close by that sells Pride, to me it was by far the best bang for your buck.



iron you can buy it in griffin. and congrats on your child!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Aug 9, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> man thats a great price. we pay 42 a bag at TS up here.




FYI Tractor Supply price matches!!!!!  anywhere you can find a price cheaper theyll match it!!! TSP in Monroe sells Pro Paln for like $35 or 36...try the Diamond naturals Extreme Athlete I switched from Pro Plan to it and like it better...


----------



## Nga. (Aug 9, 2010)

Sportmix 24/20


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 9, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> iron you can buy it in griffin. and congrats on your child!!!!!!


 
Thanks man, where can I get it in Griffin?


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Thanks man, where can I get it in Griffin?



JS feed and dog supply. call me and ill give you Mr Jerrys #


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 9, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> JS feed and dog supply. call me and ill give you Mr Jerrys #


 

Yeah I know where he lives, I've been up there a time or 2. How much he charging a bag?


----------



## Murphy (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried diamond extreme when TSC went to $42 a bag my dogs didn't like it went and found that cheaper price for pro plan performance my TSC told me they couldn't price match I'd rather buy from them anyways I have used sportmix in a pinch I'd like to find a good food that comes in a 50# bag


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Yeah I know where he lives, I've been up there a time or 2. How much he charging a bag?



not sure i feed pro plan i think 25 a bag


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Aug 9, 2010)

pride 24/20, dogs love it and I love the price $20 for #50


----------



## moagie25 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Feed*

Where is the nearest Pride dealer to Calhoun I'd like to try it or Showtime but haven't seen it around here


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 10, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Where yall buying the enhanced at? Seems like the closets place to me is 30+ miles..Others are listed as dealers but dont have it..Still have to check with a couple of them tomorrow..



Southern Star Feeds. Brunswick GA


----------



## bowhunter1964 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wanst A Good Feed To Start A Blue Pup Out On


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 22, 2010)

I fed black gold for years and a bg rep came to one of the hunts and one of his sales pitchs was you could hit the BG crap 100 yards with a golf club, So the next morning i had the NABORS kid come over and tee me up a choice tu-rd. I got my ping g4 out and wacked that sucker. It took the NABORS kid two hours to get all that crap off of my truck, my house,my dogs and me.LOL So now i feed pride 24/20 and that was the best move i ever made. P.S    The part about the BG rep is a true story.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Aug 23, 2010)

The food dont make the dog. I pay 17 bucks for a bag and my dogs are healthy as can be.


----------



## poole93 (Aug 23, 2010)

hunters special


----------



## Lil D (Aug 24, 2010)

We doghunt regularly and I feed Showtime 27-20 and it shows great results.


----------



## Corey (Aug 24, 2010)

I still feed BG in the black bag, I have noticed a few chunks 
in my feed but really not a big deal. Its just where someone 
did not clean out the hopper that good. My dogs still look great
and they have alot of energy so until I see a change im sticking
with it for now.


----------



## hollerin big (Aug 24, 2010)

I was feeding BG for awhile switched to sportmix and I can tell a difference in just two weeks they look a lot healthier. I  think its all about the dogs honestly if you read the bags they all have about the same ingredients unless you go up to like the diamond extreme athlete or something of that caliber.


----------



## bowhunter1964 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks For All The Help I Have To Be In Trenton GA In The Morning To Get Him Form Sawdog Sawyer Clark. I Have To Be Back At Work On Sat.. But Am Going To Have Him In The Woods A.S.A.P.. His Dads Was...Nitech ch 'PR' Moon Dial's Blue Roscoe D.O.B 5-23-02 Mom..'PR' Moondial's Blue Bawling Reba D.O.B 8-27-07 May Be I Can Find Someone In Rome To Hunt With. I Have A Lot To Learn But I Always Put My All In To Want I Do. Thats One Thing My Wifes Gets On To Me i Learn All I Can Befor I Get In To It..Holp To See Ya All In The Woods Soon P.S. found Out That Two Pitbulls Git In Sawdogs Yard And Killd Roscoe The Dad To My Pup. And Then Came Back And Killd One Of The Pups...... Want A Loss..............


----------



## ngacoons (Aug 25, 2010)

topps


----------

